# Dating the Four Gospels



## Justified (Jan 10, 2015)

Roughly what dates do you ascribe to the four gospels? What do you guys think about matthean and markan priority?


----------



## Matthew1344 (Jan 11, 2015)

I heard john was 95 ad


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 11, 2015)

Even though he's a liberal he argues for a pre 70 AD date for all of the NT. John A. T. Robinson - Redating New Testament (1976) Free Online Books @ PreteristArchive.com, The Internet's Only Balanced Look at Preterism and Preterist Eschatology
As for the synoptic 'problem' I am not so sure. Mark Goodacre argues for Markan priority and against Q. He's a site on the synoptic problem: Synoptic Problem Website: Overview of Proposed Solutions

Also, any good NT introduction will survey the issues you bring up.


----------



## Quatchu (Jan 11, 2015)

Does your wife know your trying to date the 4 Gospels?


----------



## Cymro (Jan 11, 2015)

Very, very droll Justin!


----------



## Edm (Jan 11, 2015)

I have assumed they were pre 70ad due to the fact that there is no mention of the Temple being destroyed. Jesus speaks of the fact that it Will be destroyed...I would think that this would be included if it had happened. But I may well be wrong.


----------



## whirlingmerc (Jan 11, 2015)

In addition to what Edm said... the book of Acts mentions the death of James but doesn not mention the deaths of Peter, Paul or Luke who would have died in the 60 AD's 

In the book of Acts some say Peters preaching in some places matches the gospel of Mark, which makes sense since Mark would be Peter's secretary getting his source material form Peter... so the book of Mark could have been called the book of Peter and maybe sometimes was

Not sure how much it matters which of Matthew and Mark was first since both Matthew and Peter were primary source first hand eyewitnesses... but it had to be after Mark returned from quitting the mission with Paul after seeing Paul stoned


----------



## Justified (Jan 11, 2015)

Quatchu said:


> Does your wife know your trying to date the 4 Gospels?


 Haha, I'm a 19 year old, unmarried, college student.


----------



## Justified (Jan 11, 2015)

I've heard arguments for both a 90 AD(ish) date for John and a pre-70 date. It seems rather inconclusive, and I see no reason it couldn't be written before 70 AD, that is, unless one is a liberal, and you require an evolutionary view of Christian doctrine.


----------

